# What are your constant anxiety triggers?



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Mine lately is that when I had a great time somewhere or something great happened I just worry about how it's going to get messed up and think I actually have that self-fulfilling prophesy curse (where you stress about it so much you actually make it happen somehow). "will my neighbors intrude on my life today?""will my family give me a hard time today?"The things these worries have in common is they are future-related questions as you can see, and also things that I don't have any control over.


----------

